# Chalking a roof



## bellinghamroofer

For the insurance restoration guys...Do you chalk the roof during your initial inspection? When you either knock a door or go to an appointment, before you even file a claim. Why or why not?


----------



## ronpickle

What do you mean by chalking the roof? do you mean marking the problem areas like damaged or broken shingles? Yes this is normally done, specially when a qualified roofer inspect the roof and mark the problem areas for the insurance guys who do their own inspection to confirm the claims. This approach makes the entire process transparent for the home owners and they are better equipped before insurance people.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings

Yes, chalking a roof is standard procedure during the initial inspection process. It's important to do this inspection thoroughly and carefully, both in order to provide value to the customer and to ensure that you have a complete record of the roof's present condition before you start working.


----------

